# Mystery snails and moss



## Aussie_hippie_2 (Nov 11, 2006)

I just added a blue mystery snail to my 10 gallon tank, which inhabits alot of java moss. The first thing I noticed him doing was eating a bit of moss. Will this continue, or is he just adjusting/glad to get out of the cup?


----------



## Aussie_hippie_2 (Nov 11, 2006)

Well, I guess I just found my answer. The little bugger was busy munching through the stuff. I put him in my Endlers/cherry shrimp tank, I figure he can eat as much Najas as his little heart desires.


----------



## Purrbox (Jun 1, 2006)

Unfortunately the common name Mystery Snail can refer to both plant safe and non plant snails. Most snails will eat plants if they aren't healthy, but non plant safe snails will eat any plant healthy or not.


----------



## mistergreen (Mar 3, 2007)

Mine have only eaten dead leaves and algae.. If you give them sinking pellets of some sort they won't the healthy plants.


----------

